# من معطلات الصلاة وسبب برودتها وفقدان فاعليتها



## aymonded (1 أغسطس 2012)

العادات الجسدية مثل لذة الأكل وكثرته، والكسل وحب النوم  والتلذذ  الجنسى، من أخطر العوامل التى تتسلل للصلاة فتضيق مجالها ويتحكم  فى حركاتها ويطفىء شعلتها ... (الأب متى المسكين)
​


----------



## النهيسى (1 أغسطس 2012)

> العادات  الجسدية مثل لذة الأكل وكثرته، والكسل وحب النوم  والتلذذ  الجنسى، من  أخطر العوامل التى تتسلل للصلاة فتضيق مجالها ويتحكم  فى حركاتها ويطفىء  شعلتها ... (الأب متى المسكين)




*مقوله مهمه ونصيحه غاليه جدا
مشكور جدا*​


----------



## aymonded (1 أغسطس 2012)

المسيح إلهنا الحي يقوم نفوسنا ويعدل مسارنا لننتبه ونحذر من كل ما يُطفئ نار محبتنا لهُ
ويهبنا قوة التوبة التي تدفعنا للحرارة الأولى التي مست قلوبنا 
لنحيا معه وله بكل أمانة للنفس الأخير
ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض
النعمة معك
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 أغسطس 2012)

*اشكرك استاذى فعلا  كلام صحيح.....*
* الرب يقوينا و يساعدنا ان نبعد عن اى شىء يبعدنا عنه فى الصلاه*


----------



## aymonded (1 أغسطس 2012)

آمين يا أجمل أخت حلو
ولنُصلي دائماً من أجل أن يمنحنا الله قوة حتى نقاوم إبليس فيهرب منا
النعمة تملأ قلبك فرحاً وسلاماً آمين فآمين
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (1 أغسطس 2012)

مقوله روعه استاذي الغالي
ربنا يبارك خدمتك 
ميرسييي
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 أغسطس 2012)

حقا هذه معوقات الصلاه
وبالاخص الكسل فهو اخطر سلاح يستخدمه ابليس ضدنا

يسوع يرشدنا ويعطينا روح مقاومه عدو الخير ومحاربه كل اسلاحته

كل الشكر علي النصحيه الرائعه


----------



## aymonded (1 أغسطس 2012)

وهبنا الله أن نتعلم من خبرات القديسين لأجل حياتنا وتصحيح وضعنا الروحي 
النعمة تملأ قلوبكم سلام ومسرة، ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض، كونوا معافين باسم الرب إلهنا آمين
​


----------



## MaRiNa G (12 أغسطس 2012)

راااائع
المسيح يباركك ويبارك الجميع


----------



## aymonded (12 أغسطس 2012)

آمين فآمين
​


----------



## العراقيه (12 أغسطس 2012)

aymonded قال:


> العادات الجسدية مثل لذة الأكل وكثرته، والكسل وحب النوم  والتلذذ  الجنسى، من أخطر العوامل التى تتسلل للصلاة فتضيق مجالها ويتحكم  فى حركاتها ويطفىء شعلتها ... (الأب متى المسكين)
> ​




*
شكرا على الطرح الرائع
بوركت*​


----------



## aymonded (13 أغسطس 2012)

وبارك الله حياتك دائماً صلي من أجلي
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 أغسطس 2012)

فى الصميم

+ ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا استاذنا


----------



## aymonded (13 أغسطس 2012)

ويبارك حياتك ويشعل كيانك بنار روحه القدوس المطهره
​


----------



## KARMA777 (15 أغسطس 2012)

*اول مرة اعرف ان التلذذ بحاجات مش حرام يعيق الصلاة
اعتقد ان ربنا ايسر من كده
واعتقد ان ربنا فى المسيحية عاوزنا نستمتع بحياتنا بكل جزء فيها وكمان نستمتع بعلاقتنا معاه
يعنى دنيا ودين
وده المتميز فى المسيحية
اما الكسل اكيد ده بيكون بسبب عدم اشتياق لربنا الغالى
لكن اول ما بنبدا صلاة قلوبنا بتفتح تانى
مش عارفة كلامى صح ولا غلط
بس ده وجهة نظرى
*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (15 أغسطس 2012)

*لو فيها غباء منى ممكن سؤال
ايه علاقه الاكل بالصلاه ؟ وازاى بتعطلها مش فاهماها فعلا *


----------



## aymonded (15 أغسطس 2012)

يا إخوتي حينما نُركز في الكلام سنفهم الأمر بدقة شديدة لأن سياق الكلام لا يتكلم عن الأكل أو النوم في حد ذاته بل:
العادات الجسدية مثل لذة الأكل وكثرته، والكسل وحب النوم  والتلذذ  الجنسى

يعني بيتكلم عن كثرة الأكل الذي يؤدي إلى الكسل في عدم تدبير واضح للإنسان مما يدفع الإنسان للنوم الكثير، لأن كثيرين في الطريق الروحي لا يضبطون شهوة البطن ولا شهوة الجسد ولا يحيون في تدبير لأوقاتهم ويحيون في كسل وتراخي دائم، فهنا الكلام ليس عن النوم العادي ولا الأكل الطبيعي للإنسان، بل شهوة الطعام وكثرته (فوق الطبيعي في عدم لياقه) فأرجو أن يُقرأ الكلام في إطاره الصحيح حسب الإرشاد الروحي وليس حسب إحساس كل واحد وفكره الشخصي وتصوره، ومرة أخرى أقول هنا بيتكلم عن عدم التدبير لٌنسان الروحي في حياته الشخصية وعدم تنظيم الأوقات لتنضبط الحواس، وهذا يؤدي لضعف الصلاة وفقدان فاعليتها، وليس الكلام هُنا عن الأكل والشرب والنوم الطبيعي الذي للإنسان السوي .... كونوا معافين
​


----------



## aymonded (15 أغسطس 2012)

MIROLLA قال:


> *اول مرة اعرف ان التلذذ بحاجات مش حرام يعيق الصلاة
> اعتقد ان ربنا ايسر من كده
> واعتقد ان ربنا فى المسيحية عاوزنا نستمتع بحياتنا بكل جزء فيها وكمان نستمتع بعلاقتنا معاه
> يعنى دنيا ودين
> ...




ممكن أفهم معلشي يعني ايه دُنيا ودين !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
وهل ينبغي أن نحيا حسب المقولة الشهيرة [ ساعة لقلبك وساعة لربك ]
ويا أختي في حاجة اسمها التدبير الروحي لضبط النفس في نور الوصية المقدسة بالمحبة وعمل النعمة
لأن إنسان بلا تدبير يفقد كل حواسة الروحية وتتشتت حياته ولا يعرف شماله من يمينه
النعمة معك
​


----------



## aymonded (15 أغسطس 2012)

بسبب عدم فهم هذا الكلام المختصر هاكتب حالاً موضوع عن التدبير للقمص متى المسكين، لكي يتم فهم هذا الكلام في إطاره الصحيح، كما أرجو التركيز في أي جمله يتم كتابتها ولا يتسرع أحد في الفهم أو يقفز بالمعاني لمعاني آخرى بعيدة كل البعد عن المعنى المقصود في الكلام...
لأن الإنسان بلا تدبير روحي متقن يفقد النعمة التي عنده وقد أخذها عطية من الله الحي، هذا إذا كان تائباً فعلاً منقاداً بروح الله ... كونوا معافين
​


----------



## aymonded (15 أغسطس 2012)

الرجاء الدخول على هذا الموةضوع بالضغط على هذا العنوان
*التدبير الروحي (1) معنى التدبير الروحي والأصول الذي يعتمد عليها*


​


----------



## KARMA777 (15 أغسطس 2012)

aymonded قال:


> ممكن أفهم معلشي يعني ايه دُنيا ودين !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> وهل ينبغي أن نحيا حسب المقولة الشهيرة [ ساعة لقلبك وساعة لربك ]
> ويا أختي في حاجة اسمها التدبير الروحي لضبط النفس في نور الوصية المقدسة بالمحبة وعمل النعمة
> لأن إنسان بلا تدبير يفقد كل حواسة الروحية وتتشتت حياته ولا يعرف شماله من يمينه
> ...



*دنيا ودين فى المسيحية زى ما انا حسيتها
انى بستمتع بالدنيا ومش بحرم نفسى من حاجة وكمان بستمتع بالصلاة وبقربى من ربنا
يعنى مش محتاجة اصوم 18 ساعة فى عز الحر والعطش عشان ارضى الرب او البس نقاب عشان ابقى تقية او اقل على نفسى وما اخرجش من بيتنا عشان ما ابقاش خراجة ولاجة والشيطان يستشرفنى فى دخولى وخروجى
المسيحية بستمتع بوجودى مع ربنا وانا باكل وانا بشرب وانا بتزوج وانا مع اصحابى وبقدر اكلمه فى اى لحظة واصليله فى اى وقت واى حاله مش لازم وضوء وحجاب وطهارة خارجية
يعنى حتى لو استمتعت واكثرت من الاكل والشرب والعلاقة الزوجية ده مش بياثر على علاقتى بربنا وفى اى وقت بصليله قلبى بينفتحله وبيوصلى وبيلمسنى
وده اللى عمرى ماحسيته فى الاسلام
كان لازم تشديدات عشان ربنا يقبلك وحتى الاكل والشرب كل كذا ولا تاكل كذا اشرب  كذا ولا تشرب كذا
وبرضو ماكنتش بحسه فى حياته
ربنا بيحبنا اوى وعاوزنا نستمتع بحياتنا فى كل الاوقات ونستمتع معاه برضو فى كل الاوقات
ومبدا ساعة لقلبك وساعة لربك ده مش فى المسيحية اصلا لان ربنا معايا فى كل الساعات 
*


----------



## aymonded (15 أغسطس 2012)

MIROLLA قال:


> *دنيا ودين فى المسيحية زى ما انا حسيتها
> انى بستمتع بالدنيا ومش بحرم نفسى من حاجة وكمان بستمتع بالصلاة وبقربى من ربنا
> يعنى مش محتاجة اصوم 18 ساعة فى عز الحر والعطش عشان ارضى الرب او البس نقاب عشان ابقى تقية او اقل على نفسى وما اخرجش من بيتنا عشان ما ابقاش خراجة ولاجة والشيطان يستشرفنى فى دخولى وخروجى
> المسيحية بستمتع بوجودى مع ربنا وانا باكل وانا بشرب وانا بتزوج وانا مع اصحابى وبقدر اكلمه فى اى لحظة واصليله فى اى وقت واى حاله مش لازم وضوء وحجاب وطهارة خارجية
> ...



طب وانا عايز أسأل سؤال مهم، هل وجدتي في كلامي ما يُدعم طقس ناموسي حرفي، كل ولا تأكل، ألبس ولا تلبس !!!! أم اتكلم من جهة التدبير وعدم إنطفاء نار الشهوة في النفس، فيا أختي في المسيح يسوع، الموضوع هُنا لا يخص الأمور السوية الطبيعية التي للإنسان من جهة حاجته الطبيعية، إنما يختص بالتدبير الروحي، من جهة ضبط الحواس لأن لكل شيء تحت السماء وقت وكل واحد بيدبر حياته تحت إرشاد الروح القدس ووصية الإنجيل لا في كبت إنما ضبط بالمحبة لخضوع الجسد للروح، وان اختلطت الأمور ببعضها البعض تضطرب حياة الإنسان جداً وتتعطل طاقاته الروحية ...
والكلام هنا غير مقصود به إطلاقاً أن نضع قوانين خارج إمكانيات الجسد، بل هو ضبط الجسد وإقماعة للروح والإنسان الجديد حسب النعمة المعطاة لنا لكي لا ينفلت لأن حتى الرسول بيقول: [ ألستم تعلمون أن الذين يركضون في الميدان جميعهم يركضون ولكن واحداً يأخذ الجعالة (الجائزة) هكذا اركضوا لكي تنالوا. وكل من يُجاهد يضبط نفسه في كل شيء أما أولئك فلكي يأخذوا إكليلاً يفنى (يستكلم عن المتسابقين في ميدان سباق الركض) وأما نحن فإكليلاً لا يفنى. إذاً أنا أركض هكذا كأنه ليس عن غير يقين هكذا أُضارب كإني لا أضرب الهواء. بل أُقمع جسدي واستعبده حتى بعدما كرزت للآخرين لا أصير أنا نفسي مرفوضاً ] (1كرونثوس 9: 24 - 27)...

فأن لم ندبر حياتنا كما يليق ونعطي لكل شيء حقه ووقته سنضطرب جداً ونتعطل في حياتنا لأنه سيصيبنا شلل روحي في قوى نفوسنا، فللجسم حقه من الراحة الطبيعية، وحقه في الطعام الصحي الذي يقويه فعلاً لأنه ينبغي أن نحافظ عليه جداً نقوته ونربيه ونهذبه، وللقلب غذائه الخاص من كلمة الله، وللذهن أيضاً استنارته الخاصه بالروح، وللزوج والزوجة حقهما في الشركة بكل أنواعها في النور والمحبة، ولكن الله جعل لكل شيء وقت، لأنه لم يجعل لنا الأوقات لكي نخلطها ولا نضبطها لكي لا تضيع منا لأنه مكتوب: [ مفتدين الوقت لأن الأيام شريرة ] (أفسس 5: 16)، [ أسلكوا بحكمة من جهة الذين هم من خارج مفتدين الوقت ] (كولوسي 4: 5)...


واتمنى أن تتابعي معنا موضوع التدبير الروحي، أقبلي مني كل احترام وتقدير لشخصك العزيز في ربنا يسوع آمين


----------



## KARMA777 (15 أغسطس 2012)

aymonded قال:


> طب وانا عايز أسأل سؤال مهم، هل وجدتي في كلامي ما يُدعم طقس ناموسي حرفي، كل ولا تأكل، ألبس ولا تلبس !!!! أم اتكلم من جهة التدبير وعدم إنطفاء نار الشهوة في النفس، فيا أختي في المسيح يسوع، الموضوع هُنا لا يخص الأمور السوية الطبيعية التي للإنسان من جهة حاجته الطبيعية، إنما يختص بالتدبير الروحي، من جهة ضبط الحواس لأن لكل شيء تحت السماء وقت وكل واحد بيدبر حياته تحت إرشاد الروح القدس ووصية الإنجيل لا في كبيت إنما ضبط بالمحبة لخضوع الجسد للروح، وان اختلطت الأمور ببعضها البعض تضطرب حياة الإنسان جداً وتتعطل طاقاته الروحية ...
> والكلام هنا غير مقصود به إطلاقاً أن نضع قوانين خارج إمكانيات الجسد، بل هو ضبط الجسد وإقماعة للروح والإنسان الجديد حسب النعمة المعطاة لنا لكي لا ينفلت لأن حتى الرسول بيقول: [ ألستم تعلمون أن الذين يركضون في الميدان جميعهم يركضون ولكن واحداً يأخذ الجعالة (الجائزة) هكذا اركضوا لكي تنالوا. وكل من يُجاهد يضبط نفسه في كل شيء أما أولئك فلكي يأخذوا إكليلاً يفنى (يستكلم عن المتسابقين في ميدان سباق الركض) وأما نحن فإكليلاً لا يفنى. إذاً أنا أركض هكذا كأنه ليس عن غير يقين هكذا أُضارب كإني لا أضرب الهواء. بل أُقمع جسدي واستعبده حتى بعدما كرزت للآخرين لا أصير أنا نفسي مرفوضاً ] (1كرونثوس 9: 24 - 27)...
> 
> فأن لم ندبر حياتنا ونعطي لكل شيء حقه ووقته سنضطرب جداً ونتعطل في حياتنا لأنه سيصيبنا شلل روحي في قوى نفوسنا، فللجسم حقه من الراحة الطبيعية، وحقه في الطعام الصحي الذي يقويه فعلاً لنه ينبغي أن نحافظ عليه جداً، وللقلب غذائه الخاص من كلمة الله، وللذهن ايضاً استنارته الخاصه بالروح، وللزوج والزجة حقهما في الشركة بكل أنواعها في النورن ولكن الله جعل لكل شيء وقت، لأنه لم يجعل لنا الأوقات لكي نخلطها ولا نضبطها لكي لا تضيع منا لأنه مكتوب: [ مفتدين الوقت لأن الأيام شريرة ] (أفسس 5: 16)، [ أسلكوا بحكمة من جهة الذين هم من خارج مفتدين الوقت ] (كولوسي 4: 5)...
> ...



*ممكن اكون ماجربتش شكل المبالغة فى الاكل والشرب و و  او فهمت معنى الكلام التقشف والحرمان من اجل وصولى لدرجة عالية من الروحنيات مع الله
لكن اللى اقدر اقوله ان ربنا مدلعنا اوى انا عشت احلى سنة فى حياتى وانا مع يسوع حاسة انى مش مقيدة بقيود مرهقة وكمان حاسة بوجود ربنا فى حياتى وقادرة اتواصل معاه وانا مرتاحة ومش تعبانة فى اى حاجة
اشكرك يارب انى عرفت طريقك اخيرا
واشكرك اخى الفاضل على توضيحك
*


----------



## aymonded (15 أغسطس 2012)

MIROLLA قال:


> *ممكن اكون ماجربتش شكل المبالغة فى الاكل والشرب و و  او فهمت معنى الكلام التقشف والحرمان من اجل وصولى لدرجة عالية من الروحنيات مع الله
> لكن اللى اقدر اقوله ان ربنا مدلعنا اوى انا عشت احلى سنة فى حياتى وانا مع يسوع حاسة انى مش مقيدة بقيود مرهقة وكمان حاسة بوجود ربنا فى حياتى وقادرة اتواصل معاه وانا مرتاحة ومش تعبانة فى اى حاجة
> اشكرك يارب انى عرفت طريقك اخيرا
> واشكرك اخى الفاضل على توضيحك
> *



طبعاً يمكن هنا الحديث لا يخص شخصك العزيز، لأني اتكلم عن حالات خاصة تحتاج لوعي وتدبير، لكنها مش قيود على قدر إخضاع الجسد، لأن لو تم ترتيب حياة الإنسان سيُميز هل هو مكسل والا فعلاً مريض أو مرهق بسبب عدم التدبير، وسأُعطيكي مثل لكي تتضح الأمور:

مثلاً إنسان غير منظم لحياته على الإطلاق، فلا يعرف متى ينام ومتى يسهر ومتى يصحى أو يُصلي أو يقرأ الكتاب المقدس أو يقوم بأعماله اليومية، وبسبب ذلك تضطرب حياته ويسقط كثيراً ويتعثر في الطريق على المستوى الروحي بل والجسدي أيضاً.. الخ، فينام وقت ما ينام ويسهر وقت ما يسهر، ويصلي وقت ما يصلي أةو تيجي على باله.. الخ، فتأتي وقت للصلاة يشعر بانه يريد ان ينام ولا يقدر أن يصلي وفي هذه الحالة لا يعرف هل هو مرهق فعلاً بسبب عدم النوم والا مكسل لأنه لا يُريد أن يُصلي، والا هناك حرب من عدو الخير تاتي عليه لتصيبه بملل من الصلاة... الخ الخ... وفي هذه لن يستطيع أن يًُميز قط لأن حياته غير متربه فعلاً...

لكن لو واحد له ميعاد في النوم وفي الاستيقاظ وله ميعاد صلاة منتظم دائماً (ولا أتكلم عن استثناءت ممكن تحدث) إنما اتكلم عموماً، فهنا سهل جداً أنه يُميز حالته، هل هو كسل أم هي حرب أم مرض.. الخ .. وهذا هو القصد كله من الموضوع ترتيب وتنظيم الحياة ...

وموضوع الصوم ليس للوصول لدرجة روحية عالية، إنما هي حاجة النفس لتتفريغ للصلاة وإعلان القلب أنه يحتاج ان يتغذى على كلمة الحياة، والصوم يحتاج ايضاُ ضبط ومعرفة إمكانيات الجسد، لأن الصوم المفرط أو خارج التدبير هو مشكلة ممكن ان تضيع الإنسان يا أما في كبرياء أو لظنه أن صومه هو الذي جعل الرب يعطيه نعمة، أو أنه يشعر بالفشل لأنه لم يستطع أن يصوم حسب ما قرر لأنه قرر الصوم بلا وعي وفوق إمكانيات الجسد لأن الرب لا يُريد ان يهلك الإنسان جسده فهذا خطا فادح جداً ... لذلك يحتاج الصوم لإرشاد وتدبير في نور النعمة ... كوني معافاة باسم الرب إلهنا آمين
​


----------

